# Yuki - Gone too soon



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Better late than never, its been a while since I wrote one of these memorials and needed some time to come to terms with Yukis passing.

I first saw Yuki in June, a little cambodian VT at the local pet store. I often sat in front of the female betta tank, always wanting to bring them home. Yuki especially, and her bigger twin sister. This month when I finally started a sorority, I knew I had to get Yuki and a small lavender VT I watched often. Yukis twin went to her forever home in August. 

Upon arriving at the pet store to pick up these two girls, I noticed Suki in fine condition. But Yuki was pale and at the bottom of the tank gasping. Tattered and torn with multiple bite wounds, I felt horrible for taking so long to go back for her. I decided even if her future looked grim, I would try my hardest to help her. If I failed, at least she had a wonderful home that loved her. So Yuki, Suki and I traveled home together.

Yuki had several open wounds, so I tried her on aq salt to help her heal. Sadly I found out she had internal issues as well and developed dropsey before I could wean and switch to Epsoms. She held on so long, the poor baby. I was hopeful she would make it. Sadly Yuki passed 6 days after I brought her home. 

Yuki, you were special to me and I am so sorry I didn't come back for you sooner. I feel I have failed you, twice. I hope you are somewhere safe and warm with those you know, eating all the brine shrimp you can stuff in that little mouth of yours. Swim hard little one, and rest peacefully <3 I'll miss you.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

Awww, I am sorry. May Yuki rest in peace....


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, pitluvs. Yuki was beautiful, and she died in a loving home, not in a tank where she was bullied.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry.  RIP lil girl.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BabeIcanDisco (Oct 14, 2011)

Aw, that's crazy. My red bettas name is Yuki too! But sadly, Yuki lost her husband a week ago. She hasn't been the same since.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Aww, poor little girl. At least she was able to have a comfortable safe home so she could be at peace.  I'm sure she appreciated the TLC, even if it was for such a short while!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

poor yuki


----------

